# Alpine Goats For Sale



## ellisannie (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I live in Northwest, Montana. I have the following wethers for sale: 1 horned wether born Feb. 26, 2010 for $250.00; Also, 1 horned wether, friendly and very handsome, born Feb.11, 2011 for $250.00 which includes a $50.00 vet bill for castrating the wether at 3 months of age, to help eliminate stone development; also, 4 horned wethers born August, 2011. The two larger ones are priced at $175.00 each and the two smaller ones are $150.00 each. All wethers are CAE and CL free. They are all up to date on their CDT shots. Can give height and weight measurements upon request. I have sold many wethers to pack goat folks. Also, lots of pics available.


----------



## Mr.Blacktail (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello there are your pack goats still up for grabs?? I am a new guy into the pack goating and am intesersted in buying some and getting things started. Thanks Jay


----------



## imported_Newbie (Nov 14, 2012)

Are these boys still available?


----------

